# Yambeka Audio 7.0 Speaker System Review



## tweeksound

*Review by: Matthew Marcil
Product: Yambeka 7.0 speaker system
Experience: Audio Engineer (Tweek Sound and Mastering, WKXL1450 Concord NH Radio), audio engineering instructor (Audio Tools and Concord NH Music School digital audio engineering course), acoustic consultant (Marcil Acoustic Consulting and design)
Gear used: Sherwood 7.1 Receiver, Akai DPS 24 – 2.0, - 5.1 and 7.1 surround sound digital console.
Room: acoustically treated and balanced 2.0, 2.1, 5.1, and 7.1 production studio control room.

Price: 7.0 System=$359.00 Shipped 
Price: 5.0 System=$299.00 Shipped
*

*First Impressions*

The first impression that a set of speakers makes is often in their appearance.
One can’t help but judge (at least a little) a speaker’s ability to produce lush and big sound, by how lush and big they look.

However, a real home theater and audio enthusiast will always prefer sound quality over aesthetics. Have no fear; the new 5.0 and 7.0 line of speakers from Yambeka Audio has both in abundance. We’ll get into both sound and appearance shortly, but first thing’s first.

*Company Background*

 
*yambekaaudio.com*

Yambeka, means, “Blessed” in the language of Oshiwambo, spoken in the home country of company co-owner, Helvi Itenge, Namibia. 

Itenge and her husband, Brian Wheeler of Cleveland Ohio, started Yambeka Audio in 2004 have since made budget home theater speakers that are a upgrade from home audio speakers, receive great user reviews, and rival system costing many times their price range. 

*Shipment and specs*

When the 3 boxes containing the 7 speakers arrived at my door, I first noticed the condition the boxes were in. You could tell they had been thru somewhat of an ordeal.









[img]http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc165/tweeksound/YAMBEKA1.jpg[/img] There were a few holes here and there and the tops and bottoms of the boxes were rather worn. It’s was the Holiday Season so I didn’t expect the boxes to look like they just left the factory but I was a bit concerned about the condition of the speakers. 

As I opened the first Main Speaker, broken pieces and crumbs of Styrofoam fell out onto the floor, but to my delight, the speaker was completely unscathed, at least in terms of appearance. It was the same story, second verse, with the second main speaker. But I was still a bit worried that whatever caused the damage to the box may have caused internal damage to the speaker cones or crossovers.

The box containing the center speaker and the 4 surround speakers was in better overall condition and the speakers were also in perfect visible condition.

*Here are the specs*
Main: H = 41.5”, W = 7 1/16”, D = 12.5”
Surround: H = 9.5”, W = 5 7/8”, D = 7.5”
Center: H = 5 15/16”, W = 17 11/16”, D = 7.5”

*Max Power handling*
Main: 80W
Center: 40W
Surround: 40W

[img]http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc165/tweeksound/YAMBEKA13.jpg[/img] *Craftsmanship*

Upon setting them up I observed that all 7 speakers showed great craftsmanship and build quality. There wasn’t a single flaw on any of them. I took the grills off and preferred the look without them, (it’s the audio engineer in me) but the grills as well exhibited great quality in build and assembly and the speakers looked great with or without them.

The Yambeka Audio emblem is on each grill (except the woofer grill) and looks very stylish. Very consistent and accurate placement and cool brush steel look. 










[img]http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc165/tweeksound/YAMBEKA8.jpg[/img] *…Which brings me to looks!*

The mains have a fantastic piano finish that I must say looks smoother and more mirror-like than my $1,500 pair of Event ASP8 studio monitors. 

The beveled fronts of the center and surrounds really make them look sharp. As well, both the tweeters and mid frequency drivers on the center and surrounds are screwed in place by shiny chrome hex head bolts. The grill pegs (rather than peg holes) are also chrome and equally shiny. The tweeter and drivers on the mains are nicely inset behind the smooth piano front. I love the white concave dome driver cones. The no dust cap design makes them look very streamlined and right at home in any modern or vintage décor.









*What about the sound?*

The what? Oh ya, the sound! After all, what is a 7 speaker set if it ain’t got good sound, but a matching set of doorstops and end tables?

The first thing I did with them (after snapping a few pics) was watch “The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers”.
I was pleasantly surprised by balanced and movie theater like sound. Even without the sub woofer, the two towers (um… the main L&R speakers) put out a very full spectrum of frequency that rivals others full range speakers even above it's price range. The woofers really do their share of heavy lifting. They don’t go down as low as the sub but they certainly get down there and produce noticable bass. This confirmed they fully survived the shipping!








As you’ve probably experienced, a lot of lower to mid priced speakers lack presence and can sound like a blanket is draped over the speaker. Since the whole point of surround sound it to enhance the presence of the sound, this dulling effect can really take away from the enjoyment of the medium. The Yambekas proved to be bright and clear enough to get into the sound. They have a decent but lacking transient response that is to be expected by a speaker in this range.

The next test was some surround sound music I had personally recorded and thus was very familiar with. I chose a Shaw Brothers concert I had done in 7.1. 

All in all they held up quite well. Not nearly as 3 dimensional, lifelike, or present as when I mixed it, but better than what you might expect from a budget system in this price range.

It was very respectful to the original. A bit of a boxy character and mid and high frequency smearing is certainly to be expected and it really could have been worse for 7 speakers under $400!

I decided they were worthy to put to the ultimate test, so I set them up in the studio as my monitors and did some mixing of music and post production film audio.

I found it a bit hard to hear the differences when EQ'ing and adding reverbs and effects, but they did stand up to the task rather well, again for their price range.

*Final Thoughts*

Over the course of 2 weeks I watched all genres of movies and listened to all genres of music on the Yambekas and have found them to be a great value for the money. I however have not attempted to mix on them since!


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Yambeka Audio 7.0 Review*

Thanks for the review Matt... :T

These just might be the answer to my great room speakers. Wow! $299 for a 5.0 system seems very reasonable. Sounds like I won't even need a sub since I'm not looking for shakin' the walls down.


----------



## Captain Crunch

*Re: Yambeka Audio 7.0 Review*

There ya go Sonnie!!!!!!!!! IF you do grab a pair of these let us know what you think!

Nice review,:T thank you Matt!


----------



## tweeksound

*Re: Yambeka Audio 7.0 Review*



> Sounds like I won't even need a sub since I'm not looking for shakin' the walls down.


Exactly, if you're not concerned with rumbling the house at 15 HZ, this is a great full frequency solution and a great value!


----------



## Guest

I ordered a 5.0 set last week, I figured for the money how can you go wrong.


----------



## Sonnie

I ordered a 5.0 system for my brother. My wife has me planning a 7' high by 10' wide entertainment center, so I'm not sure what we will be able to do just yet, but probably only a bookshelf type speaker. Something inexpensive like these may work, but I'm not sure these towers will work.


----------



## conchyjoe7

Has anybody got these and actually got them up and running? I am so curious, because as we all know; this is one of those deals that seems too good to be true...and we know how most of those turn out. I hope for those that bought that it's working out well, but sure would like to hear an unbiased opinion...or from somebody who put out their hard earned bucks for a set.
Thanks and cheers,
Konky.


----------



## Guest

conchyjoe7 said:


> Has anybody got these and actually got them up and running? I am so curious, because as we all know; this is one of those deals that seems too good to be true...and we know how most of those turn out. I hope for those that bought that it's working out well, but sure would like to hear an unbiased opinion...or from somebody who put out their hard earned bucks for a set.
> Thanks and cheers,
> Konky.


Hey, I joined this forum just so I could respond to your post 

I actually have the 7.0 speaker set from Yambeka, and they are pretty good (especially for the money). The review that this guy made is pretty much spot on. The towers do have a reasonable amount of bass to them, obviously not as deep as a subwoofer, but then again, that is what subwoofers are designed for 

The highs are fairly clean, and the mids are pretty good as well. I am not an expert when it comes to home audio (consider myself more well-versed in home video) but I still do know my way around a decent setup. I have my Yambeka's being powered by my Onkyo 605, and I couldn't be happier. Like the OP, I too took the grilles off the front of my speakers, as I like the high mirror black shine to them. It matches my TV .

bottom line is this...... if you are looking for a good 5.0 or 7.0 speaker set on a budget, the Yambeka's are VERY tough to beat (I might even go out on a limb and say they are the best 7.0 set for the money). Obviously they are basically a no-name brand, but we all know that name brand doesn't guarantee performance when it comes to speakers..... Look at Bose for example  

Hopefully my "review" helped you a little bit. they don't come much more un-biased than me


----------



## Mike P.

Thanks for the review Nick. Good info for anyone considering the Yambeka's.


----------



## allargon

Sorry for the late reply--Google directed me here. Are there dual inputs for bi-wiring/bi-amping? (I know these are sub $1k speakers.) Do the surrounds have any wall mounting kits or hardware available? (Nothing on Yambeka's site about stands, etc.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tweeksound

allargon said:


> Sorry for the late reply--Google directed me here. Are there dual inputs for bi-wiring/bi-amping? (I know these are sub $1k speakers.) Do the surrounds have any wall mounting kits or hardware available? (Nothing on Yambeka's site about stands, etc.)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There are not dual inputs on the speakers. Just a + and -.
The surrounds have decent and sturdy picture frame type wall mounts. But of course with this style it's just flat against the wall mounting, no angles)


----------



## eugovector

Are there any published figures on these, Frequency response, etc?


----------



## jackfish

Yambeka Full Range Towers 
SPECIFICATIONS: 
Front Pair Speakers (2):
Wooden Tower W/GLOSSY PAINTING & PVC Vinyl
3-Way System in Bass Reflex 
1x8" Woofer, 3x5-1/4" Drivers, and 1x1" Tweeter
Impedance 8 ohms 
Power Handling: 80 Watts 
Frequency Response 60-20KHz 
Dimensions: 41.9" x 13.9" x 7.1" 

Yambeka Center 
SPECIFICATIONS: 
2x4" Drivers and 1x1" Dome Tweeter 
Impedance 8 ohms 
Power Handling 40 Watts 
Frequency Response 80-20KHz 
Magnetic Shielded 
Dimensions: 17.7" x 7.1" x 5.9" 

Yambeka Surrounds 
SPECIFICATIONS:
1x4" Driver and 1x1" Dome Tweeter 
Impedance 8 ohms 
Power Handling 40 Watts 
Frequency Response 110-16KHz 
Dimensions: 9.4" x 7.1" x 5.9"


----------



## eugovector

Cool, where'd you find those?


----------



## nova

Go to the Yambeka Audio site and click on "more info"


----------



## eugovector

Okay, don't know how I missed that. I did go to the website first, I swear.


----------



## joey007

Hey Folks!

After reading this review I decided to take a chance and buy these speakers, and all I can say is that they are awesome!!! I live near Columbus where the company is located and the owner drove the speakers to my house (great customer service). I got the 7 speaker system and I am delighted.


----------



## eugovector

joey007 said:


> I live near Columbus where the company is located and the owner drove the speakers to my house (great customer service).


And saved himself $60 shipping costs in the process


----------



## joey007

Yeah! that was a nice savings...I still cant believe that these guys can sale these speakers at this awesome price! It was three boxes total. I'm most impressed with the towers, they are purty and sound great. Did you pick up a set...if so what ya think?


----------



## eugovector

I'm already at 2 speaker sets in the living room, no more for me, but I know others have them and are very happy for the price.


----------



## Guest

How do these compare to polk audio RM7s for example? Or any other entry level brand name speakers?


----------



## nova

I'm kinda curious about how well the front soundstage blends together,...does the different tweeter in the center and surrounds blend well with the tweeters in the mains?


----------



## tonyvdb

These speakers do seem to be a diamond in the rough, they may be a great sub $1000 receiver/speaker package setup. How can you go wrong for a 7 speaker system for under $400:unbelievable:


----------



## madhorizons

Has anyone else had a chance to get these and if so, what is the experience with them? I'm still tossed up between these and other setups.


----------



## RaZmAn

I'm considering going with these......anyone bought them recently and want to advise?


----------



## Ge0

Thank you for the great review. 

I can't believe Yambeka can sell such a system that is that good and SHIPPED for what they are asking. I wonder if they make any profit?

Ge0


----------



## conchyjoe7

I'm curious...Sonnie, did the set you ordered for your brother ever arrive? If they did, how are they really? I know and respect Sonnie's opinion, while I find it mighty suspicious that the 2-3 ravers on them have been inactive and for all intents and purposes have disappeared. In one post someone said how can you go wrong for $400.00? I'll tell you how...by buying what you can't stand to listen to even if they were free. Unfortunately good people with severely constrained budgets that can only afford $400.00 for a set of speakers are the least likely to be able to afford to virtually throw away their hard earned money on garbage and the most likely to be tempted into purchasing these. I am not passing judgement on the Yambekas as I have not heard them, I am just of the opinion on things like this to be very very wary folks. You can get an excellent PAIR of speakers from a very reputable company in PSBs smallest bookshelves...granted it's just a pair, but they do sound great. You can also buy a good surround set from firms such as HSU, and others for under a $1,000.00. I realise I am talking more money, but look around on audiogon or eBay...you may get really lucky. Just remember the old adage; it's highly unlikely that you will ever get something for nothing, and in the world of speakers, $400.00 for 7 is pretty much something for virtually nothing. 
Cheers...


----------



## rothnic

jackfish said:


> Yambeka Full Range Towers
> SPECIFICATIONS:
> Front Pair Speakers (2):
> Wooden Tower W/GLOSSY PAINTING & PVC Vinyl
> 3-Way System in Bass Reflex
> 1x8" Woofer, 3x5-1/4" Drivers, and 1x1" Tweeter
> Impedance 8 ohms
> Power Handling: 80 Watts
> Frequency Response 60-20KHz
> Dimensions: 41.9" x 13.9" x 7.1"
> 
> Yambeka Center
> SPECIFICATIONS:
> 2x4" Drivers and 1x1" Dome Tweeter
> Impedance 8 ohms
> Power Handling 40 Watts
> Frequency Response 80-20KHz
> Magnetic Shielded
> Dimensions: 17.7" x 7.1" x 5.9"
> 
> Yambeka Surrounds
> SPECIFICATIONS:
> 1x4" Driver and 1x1" Dome Tweeter
> Impedance 8 ohms
> Power Handling 40 Watts
> Frequency Response 110-16KHz
> Dimensions: 9.4" x 7.1" x 5.9"


Has anyone had experience with these on a full featured receiver? I have a vsx-23txh and am worried I would be overdriving these into distortion for movie level sound considering the low power rating.


----------



## tonyvdb

Just remember that the difference between 80watts and 100watts is only about 2db difference in volume. I would find it hard to believe that in a small to medium sized room that you would need to over drive the Yambekas. The surround channels would not be driven nearly as hard.


----------



## rothnic

tonyvdb said:


> Just remember that the difference between 80watts and 100watts is only about 2db difference in volume. I would find it hard to believe that in a small to medium sized room that you would need to over drive the Yambekas. The surround channels would not be driven nearly as hard.


Right, I guess I'm not as much worried about wattage. If they were highly sensitive then they wouldn't need much at all. I'm more wondering if anyone has had experience using them watching movies. Can they get loud enough in a medium size room to produce an enjoyable movie experience without distorting.


----------



## Squeeky4711

I just sold my old onkyo HTIB and upgraded to a Denon 790. It puts out 90w per channel. I'm curious if this is too much power as it looks the sat. at 40w.

Also did anyone get a discount for picking up directly, I live just over an hours from cbus and would image shippings gotta be like $50 on those things.

Thanks
Squeeky

Joined the site just to contribute to this thread


----------



## tonyvdb

hi Squeeky, Welcome to the Shack!

There will be no issue driving the Yambekas with the Denon. The numbers posted on the Yambeka site are normal watts, Peak will be much higher. You are more likely to damage a speaker with too little power than too much.


----------



## Squeeky4711

Yambeka, customer no-service

I have sent two e-mail over the last 3 weeks one to each address listed on the website and have note received a response. They also list different prices on the website then what is listed through paypal. If anyone has had contact recently with this company please reply.

Squeeky


----------



## conchyjoe7

I wish I could say that I'm shocked and surprised at the lack of response from said company. However, in reality, the only shock and surprise to me is that it's taken this long before this kind of unfortunate behavior manifested itself...with all due respect.

Keep trying; after only 2 attempts, there's still hope...

Cheers.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Does this company still even exists?


----------



## Mike P.

Yes it does.

http://www.yambekaaudio.com/


----------



## trekker01

First post. Yambeka doesn't seem to have a website any longer. Have they gone out of business? 
Gary


----------



## eugovector

I don't know for sure, but If the website is down, I'd say the company probably went with it. 

If you're looking for low cost options, pioneer speakers are probably the best bang for your buck right now.


----------



## trekker01

Thanks. I may dig out my 40 year old Pioneer speakers from the Quadraphonic days. They have been boxed up for years. Weigh a ton. 
Gary


----------



## Picture_Shooter

eugovector said:


> I don't know for sure, but If the website is down, I'd say the company probably went with it.
> 
> If you're looking for low cost options, pioneer speakers are probably the best bang for your buck right now.


Do you have a FRYS around?

They have a 5.0 JAMO setup for less than $200.00

Model# Jamo S 426 HCS 3

http://www.frys.com/product/6680684...xfaX5fuaQ__.node1?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

$199.00  











Direct website on specs: http://www.jamo.com/na-en/products/s-426-hcs-3-description/

:wave:


----------



## trekker01

Not within hundreds of miles, but I am not home now, and am within 25 miles of two or more Fry's. Will take a look. Thanks for the suggestion, Mike.

I am more leaning toward the Pioneer speakers recommended earlier, but could use a suggestion on a subwoofer. The 8" Pioneer SW doesn't look like the best choice. Would like some good lower end sounds.

Gary


----------



## eugovector

On the sub, what's your budget? Do you have an AVR w/ bass management?


----------



## trekker01

My AVR is the Sony STR-DN1020, a 7.2 system. Plasma TV, Sony Blu-Ray player. Mostly used for TV, Blu-Ray, seldom for music. Would like to stay below $300 for powered subwoofer. Room is not very large, about 12X16. It's not a HT room, but our family room. 
Gary


----------



## zieglj01

trekker01 said:


> My AVR is the Sony STR-DN1020, a 7.2 system. Plasma TV, Sony Blu-Ray player. Mostly used for TV, Blu-Ray, seldom for music. Would like to stay below $300 for powered subwoofer. Room is not very large, about 12X16. It's not a HT room, but our family room.
> Gary


Budget wise - a lot of people like this Energy sub
http://www.amazon.com/Energy-S-10-3...P2/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1325089042&sr=8-18


----------



## eugovector

I'd stretch the budget a bit for the elemental designs a2-250, but if you must stay under budget, the Dayton sub-120 is a good "a cheap as you want to get" solution, while the Bic f12 is a little more refined and has also impressed many with it's performance for the dollar.


----------

